# neue Rufnummer und endloser SPAM



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

Hallihallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich habe einen neuen Handyvertrag und so wie es aussieht hat der oder haben die Vorbesitzer der Rufnummer sich bei einer Menge Sachen angemeldet. Ich werde mit Werbe SMS, obszönen Chat Nachrichten usw. belästigt. Das hinterhertelefonieren hat schon ne Menge Zeit und Geld und Nerven in Anspruch genommen.. Weiss jemand ob ich trotzdem gerichtlich dagegen vorgehen kann? Ich meine, wenn die nachweisen können, daß die Rufnummer sich mal einverstanden erklärt hat....aber eigentlich war das ja nicht ich....weiss jemand, wie das mit sowas aussieht?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## BenTigger (7 Februar 2005)

Ich würde mich an meinen Provider wenden um mir ne neue Telefonnummer geben zu lassen. Ihm die Beweise auf dem Handy zeigen und das ganze für mich kostenlos fordern.


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2005)

> Ich meine, wenn die nachweisen können, daß die Rufnummer sich mal einverstanden erklärt hat



Hmm, dass Rufnummern Verträge schließen können, wage ich mal mal zu bezweifeln    Ansonsten gilt: RegTP einschalten und Tipps beachten:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-wehren.php


----------

